# Just some quick shots...



## Sounguru (Aug 2, 2008)

It has been some time since I shot any pics and these are from a tank that is very hard to get proper lighting in.

First up is a pic of a berried female Cherry Shrimp of mine...










Next up an MTS I love these guys I think they are a neat snail










I call this _The Lonely Snail_.. with the subdude lighting it looks like he is sliming his way off into the sunset










And last but not least my largest Assassin taking down the Largest MTS in my tank the MTS is 1.5" long.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Great pictures! That assassin snail is very interesting. How often does it kill other snails? Does it completely deplete your snail population or just keep it under control?


----------



## Sounguru (Aug 2, 2008)

Well they will take down a snail about there own size every 2 or 3 days....

So with 5 snails I have seen a dent in the larger sized snail populations leaving mainly the smaller sized snails. So at some point they will wipe out he larger ones and stop feeding until the smaller ones get big enough. I think that is to make sure there is always a population of baby snails for the hatchlings. With 250+ MTS in the 15 gallon alone and lord knows how many in the 29, and populations started in every tank I own plus one dedicated I shouldn't run out.

So at some point your population will balance out because as I understand it they will not lay eggs unless live food is around.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice shots!


----------



## Sounguru (Aug 2, 2008)

Okay a few more from your's truly....

"You Did This To Me"









"On the Hunt"









"Two of a Kind"









"Lonely Traveller"


----------



## Sounguru (Aug 2, 2008)

Okay a few more for fun

"What You Lookin At"









"Let the Infestation Begin"









"No Fancy Title"









"Ditto"









Last ones of the night

"Who me Stalking?....Never"









"Maybe if I Look Away"









"Betty Davis Eyes"









"Move it Snails This Is My Moss"


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sounguru (Aug 2, 2008)

*08.07.08*


----------



## Sounguru (Aug 2, 2008)

Finally after 2 months of waiting and trying I got a decent picture of my Severum....


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

"You did this to me" :rofl: Nice pics!


----------



## Sounguru (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is a full body shot of the other big green severum I have....


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

They're brilliant! What's your camera/flash setup?

Tom


----------

